# The Pentax IQ Zoom 120Mi



## smithdan (Feb 9, 2015)

Nicely built and designed compact 35 mm automatic from the '90s with lots of features to compete with the others marketed around then.  These were a bit pricey for me then so my pocket camera was a Trip 35,  at thrift store prices ($4.50) now I get to play with one. 


  

As usual, test runs to save $$ involve whatever junk film at hand, ISO 400 C41 stuff crossed in D76 1:1.

Lens good,  full zoom..

 

Half way,  and a crop..
 

Full wide at the fabric store, can it see in the dark?  Well, pretty good.
 

Problems with low light auto focus unless I had a finger over the sensor..
Focus override to infinity on one of the many buttons though.
 

Wasn't a great fan of these expensive critters then, even a good one like this was fooled too easily.  This one will sit on the shelf as a representitive of it's type and definitely will go out again when I setup for C41 processing.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 9, 2015)

Pretty cool!  My 9 year old daughter uses my old Pentax IQ Zoom EZY-80.  Our family never really retired it after all these years.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 9, 2015)

I like the fabric store shot, and your last one. Just shows what interesting photos you can get with some older cameras.


----------

